

An Inspirational Story About a Student and “The System” - leventcemaydan
http://blog.toolyo.com/inspirational-story-student-system/

======
MichaelCrawford
"6\. Students who master skills they love, will become much more successful
and happy than those who mastered their grades."

I was #20 in my high school class of 450 students, yet was accepted to
Caltech, in part because I was into grinding my own telescope mirrors, and in
part because I was so heavily into the theatre.

The valedictorian of the other high school in my town had a 4.0 GPA, yet was
not even interviewed. The valedictorian of my high school didn't even apply to
Caltech, despite going on to do well as an applied mathematician.

